# Tethrd Saddle Hunting System



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/q-W3ubSgOyM




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/U27PWvAA9G8




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/OLTOrnDJlrc




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/aTe8EGxcmOo




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/Lh813kFuog4





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/NE9QMEuB2y0



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

Very interested. So does the saddle double as, or replace a rock harness as far as ascending up the tree if I was using climbing sticks? or is the rock harness still needed?
Thanks


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

rakbowhunter said:


> Very interested. So does the saddle double as, or replace a rock harness as far as ascending up the tree if I was using climbing sticks? or is the rock harness still needed?
> Thanks


No rock or additional safety harness required. Attach the lineman's belt and climb the tree. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

Exciting stuff ratcheer! That platform has me looking for a spot to hang my LW Assassin...PERMANENTLY!


----------



## squirlwhisperer (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks like a great system. I _invested_ in the Kestrel system last year so tethrd is not something I plan to purchase, but it's good to see competition in this space.


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

squirlwhisperer said:


> Looks like a great system. I _invested_ in the Kestrel system last year so tethrd is not something I plan to purchase, but it's good to see competition in this space.


The Kestrel is a great saddle. I personally hunted from one all of last year and was very happy with it. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Already ordered a platform and a couple of the sys pouches and my brother picked up a mantis since I already have a kestral...this system is really going to be a game changer for me!


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

patriotoutlaw said:


> Exciting stuff ratcheer! That platform has me looking for a spot to hang my LW Assassin...PERMANENTLY!


The platform is pretty epic. Light, strong, and roomy. I have an assassin and have about a dozen DIY seat platforms. "One platform to rule them all." It's true!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/yIuUGCDdjWk

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Give us a video of someone putting on the saddle and show the whole process of getting setup in a tree. 

Do you guys use knee pads ?

I hunted out of a trophy line saddle for a few years and I'm very familiar with hunting from saddles but just want to see how everything hooks up and works with this one.


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

dkkarr said:


> Give us a video of someone putting on the saddle and show the whole process of getting setup in a tree.
> 
> Do you guys use knee pads ?
> 
> I hunted out of a trophy line saddle for a few years and I'm very familiar with hunting from saddles but just want to see how everything hooks up and works with this one.


We are planning on releasing the video in the future. Do you have a preferred climbing method? If so, I can point you to other videos that show simulated climbs for a saddle hunt in the interim. The setup is very similar regardless of saddle. 

Some of us use knee pads, some of us don't, some will use a foam pad...it really depends on your style. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm very familiar with hunting out of a saddle and climbing with various methods. 

I sold my saddle this past season and kinda regret it ! Just wanted to see someone showing the saddle very slowly and how it connects to the tree. 

I watched all the videos but they go too fast and don't show enough detail. 

I know how saddles function but many guys don't and y'all will sell more with a good video.


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

dkkarr said:


> I'm very familiar with hunting out of a saddle and climbing with various methods.
> 
> I sold my saddle this past season and kinda regret it ! Just wanted to see someone showing the saddle very slowly and how it connects to the tree.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. A lot of people ask for simulated hunting climbs, not slower full set up videos. Thank you for the feedback. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish you guys good luck with getting this going ! After seeing this thread, I may just be sitting in one of your saddles this fall.


----------



## BassBoysLLP (Mar 12, 2011)

https://youtu.be/7dX1fsYEAnU

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have just kinda tripped on your product through archery talk. It looks great. When is the exspected shipping for your saddles and platforms.


----------



## Longbowwally (Apr 25, 2010)

Be careful of who you order a saddle from. Tethrd is not getting saddles to their customers in a timely manner. I ordered mine June 24 and still don't have it....


----------



## Blinginpse1 (Mar 4, 2017)

I ordered mine June 6 and have it and evening else except platform


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I ordered August 5. I have a platform and no saddle. I hope I get mine this week.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been looking into saddle hunting and the tethrd looks like a winner but the shipping times would kill me. Not a fan of companies that put things out without the product. 

The big question that I have is the mesh. How stong is it? I guess mesh just seems like it would be easy to tear or wear through. Does anyone know the weight limit on the saddles?


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Gamover06 said:


> I have been looking into saddle hunting and the tethrd looks like a winner but the shipping times would kill me. Not a fan of companies that put things out without the product.
> 
> The big question that I have is the mesh. How stong is it? I guess mesh just seems like it would be easy to tear or wear through. Does anyone know the weight limit on the saddles?


It is strong enough to break the 500 lb tester that was used to test its limits.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Gamover06 said:


> I have been looking into saddle hunting and the tethrd looks like a winner but the shipping times would kill me. Not a fan of companies that put things out without the product.
> 
> The big question that I have is the mesh. How stong is it? I guess mesh just seems like it would be easy to tear or wear through. Does anyone know the weight limit on the saddles?


It is strong enough to break the 500 lb tester that was used to test its limits.


----------

